# Fall Foliage in Maine



## jjkOC (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, my husband and I are planning a trip to Maine to see the fall foliage end of September-early October. This will be our first time to the New England area. We are considering staying in Hallowell, Camden or Belfast. We are more outdoorsy type people and would greatly appreciate any suggestions or tips for our trip to Maine! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Heather (Feb 17, 2012)

Make sure you have some lobster!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd choose Camden or Belfast simply because they are by the sea (and I'm a summercater wannabe), whereas Hallowell is on the river. Hallowel may offer, however, more activities to your liking. Also keep in mind the "tourist trap" factor. Some people love touristy places, and others prefer places less-frequented by tourists (and hence less gimmicky). Decide what you like better and use that as a guiding factor as well. I hope you will hear from some native Maine folk as well. It will be interesting to hear what they have to say about it all. Good luck and have fun! :clap:


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 17, 2012)

YES Lobster! And I'd also like to try the Maine oysters. 

Lanmark, that's good advice. I'll have to do some more research about how touristy Camden and Belfast are. I doubt Hallowell is very touristy.


----------



## Clark (Feb 18, 2012)

Watch the weather. If it rains alot, it will suck. Like it did last year.
I'm thinking Mt. Washington area for 2012. Or Benezette Pennsylvania.


btw, lobster was cheaper in NJ that week.


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Clark, I just checked the weather archive last year for the weeks we plan on going and seems like little precipitation if any. We still have to wait and see if we can get the time off for those weeks.


----------



## Clark (Feb 22, 2012)

Another thought, some areas it seemd the deciduous trees lessened, and the pines were more common. 
Moose alley, near the Canadien border had that look. (Rt. 201???)
Perhaps this is much more north and west than what you had in mind, as the change happened in about an hour of driving.
Have a great trip!
I think at a certain time of the year, the folks at Acadia Park (Cadillac Mt.?), are the first in North America to see the sunrise. It was busy that morning.


----------

